# κάχε μέρα?



## kevin98230

Γεια σας παΐδια,

Τελευταία, αντάμωσα την λέξη, "κάχε" σε ένα μήνυμα,σε την φράση "κάχε μέρα". Βρήκα και στο γοογλε σε ένα βλογ άλλη φράση με "κάχε", "Κάχε λεπτό κάχε στιγμή", επομένως υποθέτω ότι σημαίνει "κάθε". Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι ένα ορθογραφικό σφάλμα ή είναι μια ασυνήθη λέξη ή μια κυπριακή λέξη.

Σας ευχαριστώ!! 
Κεβιν
--------------------------------------------------------
Σας παρακαλώ, μπορείτε να διορθώσετε τα ελληνικά μου;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια σου, Κέβιν. 

Καραμπινάτο τυπογραφικό λάθος, αν και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί, αφού στο πληκτρολόγιο τα δύο γράμματα απέχουν πολύ μεταξύ τους. 

Οι διορθώσεις : 

Γεια σας παιδιά,

Τελευταία, συνάντησα (ανταμώνουμε κάποιον) τη λέξη, "κάχε" σε ένα μήνυμα, στη φράση "κάχε μέρα". Βρήκα και στο google (πλάκα θα είχε να χρησιμοποιούσαμε τη λέξη γοογλε, αλλά όχι, την έχουμε αφήσει ως έχει ) σε ένα μπλογκ άλλη μια φράση με "κάχε", "Κάχε λεπτό κάχε στιγμή". Επομένως, υποθέτω ότι σημαίνει "κάθε". Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι τυπογραφικό σφάλμα ή κάποια ασυνήθιστη ή κυπριακή λέξη.


----------



## cougr

kevin98230 said:


> Γεια σας παΐδια,
> 
> επομένως υποθέτω ότι σημαίνει "κάθε".



Quite sure it means "κάθε" in the Cypriot dialect but lets wait for Dimitri's confirmation.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Yep, it's κάθε.
The θ/φ -> χ shift is common in the Kokkinochoria area (especially Liopetri village).
(I speak like that sometimes )


----------



## kevin98230

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ an-alfabeto για τη διόρθωση !!!!! Έχω τόσα να μάθω.

Ευχαριστώ σας cougr και Δημήτρη για την εξήγησην!!! Εν να προσπαθήσω να χρησιμοποιήσω "Κάχε" με τους φίλους μου από την Κύπρον.

Να 'στε καλά,
Κέβιν


----------



## Δημήτρης

Just keep in mind that most cypriots consider this as 'sloppy speech'.


----------



## kevin98230

Thank you Dimitri for the warning .

As a final point, I am wondering whether the "χε" is pronounced like normal - χέρι [ˈçeri] or does the Cypriot palatalization occur here, Sheri [ˈʃeri]. So basically, is it κάχε or κάshe?

Many thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Δημήτρης

It's /ç/ or /x/ (really hard ones btw), never a /ʃ/.


----------



## orthophron

Γεια! 
Μια μικρή, ταπεινή παρατήρηση θα 'θελα να κάνω. Πιστεύω ότι ό,τι γράφεται άθελά μας είναι μάλλον τυπογραφικό λάθος, ενώ ό,τι γράφεται σκόπιμα αποτελεί θέμα ορθογραφίας (παλιάς, εσφαλμένης κλπ) ή ντοπιολαλιάς. Στο μάτι λοιπόν ενός σπουδαστή των Ελληνικών είναι λογικό μια φράση όπως "κάχε λεπτό κάχε στιγμή" να φαντάζει είτε σαν ορθογραφικό (όχι τυπογραφικό) λάθος είτε σαν γλωσσικό ιδίωμα. Έτσι, δεν θα διόρθωνα τη φρασεολογία του





> Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι ένα ορθογραφικό σφάλμα ή είναι μια ασυνήθη λέξη ή μια κυπριακή λέξη.


, παρά μόνο θα πρόσθετα ένα "σίγμα" : "ασυνήθης λέξη".


----------



## an-alfabeto

orthophron said:


> Γεια!
> Μια μικρή, ταπεινή παρατήρηση θα 'θελα να κάνω. Πιστεύω ότι ό,τι γράφεται άθελά μας είναι μάλλον τυπογραφικό λάθος, ενώ ό,τι γράφεται σκόπιμα αποτελεί θέμα ορθογραφίας (παλιάς, εσφαλμένης κλπ) ή ντοπιολαλιάς. Στο μάτι λοιπόν ενός σπουδαστή των Ελληνικών είναι λογικό μια φράση όπως "κάχε λεπτό κάχε στιγμή" να φαντάζει είτε σαν ορθογραφικό (όχι τυπογραφικό) λάθος είτε σαν γλωσσικό ιδίωμα. Έτσι, δεν θα διόρθωνα τη φρασεολογία του, παρά μόνο θα πρόσθετα ένα "σίγμα" : "ασυνήθης λέξη".


 
Έχεις δίκιο, orthophron. Να πω την αλήθεια, κι εγώ που έχω μητρική μου γλώσσα τα ελληνικά, πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιώ *ορθογραφικό* αντί για *τυπογραφικό* εν τη ρύμη του λόγου. Αν και εν προκειμένω, στη μετά Γουτεμβέργιον εποχή, θα έπρεπε να επινοήσουμε κάποιο νεολογισμό (π.χ. πληκτρογραφικό ή ποντικογραφικό ή κάτι πιο εμπνευσμένο, τέλος πάντων  Ας το θέσουμε σε κάποιο άλλο post, να δούμε τι θα ψαρέψουμε...).

Κάνεις πολύ καλά που διευκρινίζεις ότι είναι σωστή η επικίνδυνη σε ολισθήματα λέξη *ασυνήθης*, αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε λίγο πιο λόγιο ύφος (ασυνήθεις πρακτικές, ασυνήθεις όροι, ασυνήθης συμπεριφορά).


----------

